# Insulation - Paper Faced vs Plastic Wraped



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I would go with the unfaced and cover it with Tyvek if you want to keep it from being friable.

The poly stuff is not really indicated in any capacity for your climate zone.


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

"...I don't live in one of those obscenly cold places..." Hey. That's getting personal.:wink: Can you get Roxul insulation where you are, down there in Notsocoldville? greenbuildingadvisor.com has a good blog on 'how to insulate a cathedral ceiling', among other things. it may be worth checking over there, too.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

jklingel said:


> "...I don't live in one of those obscenly cold places..." Hey. That's getting personal.:wink: Can you get Roxul insulation where you are, down there in Notsocoldville? greenbuildingadvisor.com has a good blog on 'how to insulate a cathedral ceiling', among other things. it may be worth checking over there, too.


Thanks for the link jk.......

I rode my m/c to work today.....man, it was cold.....45 deg

Negative on the Roxul....the only things I've seen are what the big box stores carry....pink...I do have some mineral wool at work....and was going to use that in a couple of places where I need to dampen sound as well....

My poor sons new bedroom is going to be pipe central.....all of the upstairs master bath plumbing goes through the ceiling and wall of his bedroom.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Roxul is just a brand name.

Roxul is stone wool. The Big Box guys here have it.


----------

